# Uber driver reportedly dies from COVID-19 after picking up sick passenger



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

And so it begins

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/03/an-uber-driver-has-reportedly-died-from-the-coronavirus/
arstechnica.com

*Uber driver reportedly dies from COVID-19 after picking up sick passenger*
by Timothy B. Lee - Mar 26, 2020 7:00am MST

2-3 minutes

*Drivers are not offered paid sick days or health insurance coverage.*








The Uber Technologies Inc. logo is seen on the windshield of a vehicle in New York on Thursday, Aug. 9, 2018.
An Uber driver in New York has died as a result of the coronavirus, the _New York Post_ reports.
Anil Subba was a Nepalese immigrant in his 40s who lived in Queens. He had a wife and three children.
According to his cousin, Subba picked up a sick passenger from New York's JFK airport during the first week of March. The experience scared him enough that he stopped driving for Uber, but it was too late. He developed COVID-19 symptoms and checked himself into the hospital about two weeks ago.
His condition worsened and he had to be hooked up to a ventilator. Two days later, early Tuesday morning, Subba died.
"I'm deeply saddened by this news," Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi said in an email statement. "Our hearts go out to Anil's loved ones and to everyone suffering during this unprecedented time."
Subba's death illustrates the precarious situation of Uber and Lyft drivers. Their jobs involve transporting many people every day-some of whom could be carriers of the coronavirus. As independent contractors, they don't get paid sick days or health insurance coverage.
Uber and Lyft have taken some steps to reduce the spread of coronavirus-and the health threat to drivers. Uber and Lyft have both suspended their carpooling features, Uber Pool and Lyft Line. Uber offers drivers up to 14 days of financial assistance if they are diagnosed with COVID-19 or are placed in quarantine. Uber also says that it's working to get cleaning supplies to drivers so they can regularly disinfect their vehicles. However, the company admits that "supplies are very limited."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

flattenmycurve said:


> And so it begins
> 
> https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/03/an-uber-driver-has-reportedly-died-from-the-coronavirus/
> arstechnica.com
> ...


Uber Cleaning Supplies !

FREE HOT AIR !


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

As drivers we are highly likely to get this virus. What is concerning is that a huge percent of drivers are older retired people who are probably more susceptible. At only 40 though, I'm surprised it killed him. I'm personally still driving, but I'm only 30. 

The remark about drivers not having health insurance coverage seems kind of irrelevant. The hospital did not refuse to treat him. They hooked him up to a ventilator.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> The remark about drivers not having health insurance coverage seems kind of irrelevant. The hospital did not refuse to treat him. They hooked him up to a ventilator.


I agree it is irrelevant to him dying. However, the point should be noted that if he had no insurance his surviving spouse will undoubtedly be handed a bill in the $200,000 range or more for 2 weeks in the hospital. Maybe more.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Despite the media hype it's still only a small fraction of healthy/young people who are dying, but it's enough that it's worrying. It does seem like there may be something to the "two strain" theory. We see a lot of cases that are mild and then some which appear very aggressive.

One problem I have noted is that there is such a delayed reaction to the virus that it's hard for people to gauge if they're in trouble. There's the incubation period for one thing, but then also a kind of stable point/slow deterioration that can happen over several weeks.

Stay safe all. If you can get by without Uber it's likely not worth risking your health for a few measly $$$.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Seamus said:


> I agree it is irrelevant to him dying. However, the point should be noted that if he had no insurance his surviving spouse will undoubtedly be handed a bill in the $200,000 range or more for 2 weeks in the hospital. Maybe more.


Is that really true? If so, I guess that's a good reason to not officially get married! :wink:

I'm not married, and have no health insurance. I'm pretty sure if I rack up a major medical bill before dying at the hospital, the hospital eats the cost because there is no one to inherit the debt. Thus, the hospital better keep me alive if it wants any money.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

"“I’m pleased to announce this driver is permanently removed from the platform" Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi said in an email statement. "

May the driver Rip


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I agree it is irrelevant to him dying. However, the point should be noted that if he had no insurance his surviving spouse will undoubtedly be handed a bill in the $200,000 range or more for 2 weeks in the hospital. Maybe more.


Not unless the decedent had an estate that exceeds the state's guaranteed amounts for spouses and dependent beneficiaries (not very likely in this case), or if the spouse signed to be personally liable for the debt (which would have been under duress, and I expect a lawyer would try to contest). Otherwise, tough luck hospital.

https://www.thebalance.com/debts-from-the-estate-of-a-deceased-person-3505230


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Not unless the decedent had an estate that exceeds the state's guaranteed amounts for spouses and dependent beneficiaries (not very likely in this case), or if the spouse signed to be personally liable for the debt (which would have been under duress, and I expect a lawyer would try to contest). Otherwise, tough luck hospital.
> 
> https://www.thebalance.com/debts-from-the-estate-of-a-deceased-person-3505230


As the article you posted states clearly, it depends on the state you live in. It is not a black or white answer for all readers of the post. Remember, we are talking about the surviving spouse not the adult children.

_If you owe a *hospital* a substantial amount of money *for* uninsured medical expenses, it *can* pursue the debt, including placing a lien on *your* house. *Hospitals can* place a lien on *your* property *for unpaid* medical *bills*.

A_lso if you re-read your article and realize that usually both spouses signatures are on their house deed and other substantial assets it puts your article in a different light.

Lastly, just because a hospital can go after the spouse, doesn't mean they will choose to. It is a legitimate concern though for the uninsured.

As an example from a Texas law journal:
_When a person passes away *in Texas*, his or her assets are typically distributed following a legal process called probate. ... However, since *Texas* is a community property state, a person's *spouse* is *responsible* for any *debt* incurred during the marriage. The same is true for *medical bills*.May 5, 2018_


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Seamus said:


> As the article you posted states clearly, it depends on the state you live in. It is not a black or white answer for all readers of the post. Remember, we are talking about the surviving spouse not the adult children.
> 
> _If you owe a *hospital* a substantial amount of money *for* uninsured medical expenses, it *can* pursue the debt, including placing a lien on *your* house. *Hospitals can* place a lien on *your* property *for unpaid* medical *bills*.
> 
> A_lso if you re-read your article and realize that usually both spouses signatures are on their house deed and other substantial assets it puts your article in a different light.


That article talks about spouses too, never mind the title. Here's another:

https://www.moneyunder30.com/debts-collectible-from-surviving-spouses-after-death
New York is not a community property state, and not too many NYC drivers own their houses I wouldn't guess. Plus a primary residence has protection in bankruptcy. $3K for bankruptcy, way less than $200K medical bills. But I don't even think it gets that far, because property of the entirety does not pass through probate and spouses and dependents have a certain amount of preference in probate. This varies by state, but still, I really doubt this decedent has a solvent estate.

I've been through all of this myself. Can't get blood from a rock. Even if they try to attach assets or future earnings of the spouse, she is probably insolvent and would thus file for bankruptcy and it would all go away. Or just wait out the seven years for the collections to drop off the credit report, which is doesn't cost anything but time. But first I'd hire a lawyer to dispute the debt in the first place. Collection agents cannot legally contact the supposed debtor once they hire an attorney. Often they will simply give up rather than go to court where there is a faint chance of collection anyway. Their lawyers don't work for free either.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Is that really true? If so, I guess that's a good reason to not officially get married! :wink:
> 
> I'm not married, and have no health insurance. I'm pretty sure if I rack up a major medical bill before dying at the hospital, the hospital eats the cost because there is no one to inherit the debt. Thus, the hospital better keep me alive if it wants any money.


The bills can be attached to your estate. When My mom died she had good health insurance, but her long bout with lung cancer had eaten up much of her estate already. After she passed I had to fend off 3 different lawsuits against her estate ( I was the executor) Two were from hospitals she had been treated at.

I sold her house at auction and bought it back with cash from my trust so they couldn't take it completely, and eliminate that largest asset from her estate. In the end her death cost me $33,000 which is not much compared to what many survivors face.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Thankfully Saturday will be 2 weeks since I stopped driving. Posted in other threads, but one of the bars on Main Street, Park City UT the doorman was one of the first to test positive in Utah for COVID-19. That broke on news like that Thursday. I had been driving PC all week, Thursday and Friday evenings. Pickup/Drop off at that bar all week. Summit County (where PC is), is a hotbed of COVID. They just issued shelter in place up there a day or so ago.

No symptoms or sickness in our house, so we should all be good at least from that first outbreak in Utah. And our county only a few cases so far.

Plus side, we're like $200 from maxing our Health Insurance for 100% paid for the rest of the year. Hopefully we don't need it....... full time jobs people, all about the benefits! Uber as the side hustle.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> The bills can be attached to your estate. When My mom died she had good health insurance, but her long bout with lung cancer had eaten up much of her estate already. After she passed I had to fend off 3 different lawsuits against her estate ( I was the executor) Two were from hospitals she had been treated at.
> 
> I sold her house at auction and bought it back with cash from my trust so they couldn't take it completely, and eliminate that largest asset from her estate. In the end her death cost me $33,000 which is not much compared to what many survivors face.


People don't know how corrupt the healthcare system is until they have to deal with them. We took my mom to the ER last year and they ran multiple tests. The ER doctor was supposedly from out of state and they didn't apply her medicare insurance to the initial bill. We were there for about 5 hrs. The initial bill came in at over $8,000. I disputed the bill through the hospital and medicare. Our final out of pocket was under $200 and total allowable charge to medicare was under $1,000. Talk about a huge mark up for the uninsured or under insured.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

backstreets-trans said:


> People don't know how corrupt the healthcare system is until they have to deal with them. We took my mom to the ER last year and they ran multiple tests. The ER doctor was supposedly from out of state and they didn't apply her medicare insurance to the initial bill. We were there for about 5 hrs. The initial bill came in at over $8,000. I disputed the bill through the hospital and medicare. Our final out of pocket was under $200 and total allowable charge to medicare was under $1,000. Talk about a huge mark up for the uninsured or under insured.


Medicare is highly regulated by CMS (Center for Medicare & Medicaid Services). Most places take a hit for medicare services and it's subsidized by the commercial insurance plans and uninsured. Long story short, this is where the "Medicare For All" is a load of crap. Because if everyone was on medicare, the costs would be exponentially higher without the subsidization from other health plans (insurances).

It is a scam how the medical community will shake down "retail" pricing. I scan every med claim that comes over for my family, and the initial bill vs what I and my insurance actually pay is 50-80% less than what the original charge was. Just like if you go get eye glasses, there is an awesome out of pocket price deal, which you can't use if you use your insurance.


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

Why is anyone driving now. Apply for unemployment now and quit driving. It’s not worth it. What has Uber done for us? They deserve every driver to stop driving for the shit they dealt us in the past.


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

Projecthelpusall said:


> Why is anyone driving now. Apply for unemployment now and quit driving. It's not worth it. What has Uber done for us? They deserve every driver to stop driving for the shit they dealt us in the past.


Hasn't passed yet and I'm double dipping did 3 rides today for $175 so until that 1st check comes & I can cash it I'm in bed per usual screening.

Second it passes I'll be online filing


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Uber Pro Platinum status will now guarantee you a ventilator at the hospital, provided you pay the hospital bill with your Uber debit card.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Bubsie said:


> ""I'm pleased to announce this driver is permanently removed from the platform" Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi said in an email statement. "
> 
> May the driver Rip


the only driver that was eligible for unemployment in America... Dies &#129300;


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

And they conveniently closed all the GLH locations when they made the announcement about getting us free cleaning supplies. I guess they are going to send them to us by Amazon..............:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I agree it is irrelevant to him dying. However, the point should be noted that if he had no insurance his surviving spouse will undoubtedly be handed a bill in the $200,000 range or more for 2 weeks in the hospital. Maybe more.


Strictly speaking, this is true. But odds are that she will have little to no significant assets to attach (hey, her husband was a full-time Uber driver from Nepal, so that's _highly_ likely), and she can go through bankruptcy and quickly shed that debt. Approximately 2/3 of bankruptcies are because of medical bills.
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/11/this-is-the-real-reason-most-americans-file-for-bankruptcy.html


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

If she survives the virus first. 

Passenger > driver > wife and kids

That's how it goes

Shut...virus-share...down...now!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

*All Public *transportation needs to be shut down immediately. It's THE #1 reason New York has over half the US cases of COVID-19.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> Despite the media hype it's still only a small fraction of healthy/young people who are dying, but it's enough that it's worrying. It does seem like there may be something to the "two strain" theory. We see a lot of cases that are mild and then some which appear very aggressive.
> 
> One problem I have noted is that there is such a delayed reaction to the virus that it's hard for people to gauge if they're in trouble. There's the incubation period for one thing, but then also a kind of stable point/slow deterioration that can happen over several weeks.
> 
> Stay safe all. If you can get by without Uber it's likely not worth risking your health for a few measly $$$.


Dude. I'm sure you know of the story already of the family in intestate hospital. 7 sick. 4 dead.

The flu doesn't do that.


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

UberLaLa said:


> *All Public *transportation needs to be shut down immediately. It's THE #1 reason New York has over half the US cases of COVID-19.


I would say it's because it has the population of 20+ states but tomatoe tomahto


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

flattenmycurve said:


> I would say it's because it has the population of 20+ states but tomatoe tomahto


California population: 39.56 million (Covid-19 cases): *4,040*
New York population: 19.54 million (Covid-19 cases): *39,140*

https://www.theguardian.com/world/n...rus-map-of-the-us-latest-cases-state-by-state


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

UbaBrah said:


> Despite the media hype it's still only a small fraction of healthy/young people who are dying, but it's enough that it's worrying.


"Guns don't kill people. People with guns kill people."

I hope you go home and kiss your mom every night after driving.



UberLaLa said:


> California population: 39.56 million (Covid-19 cases): *4,040*
> New York population: 19.54 million (Covid-19 cases): *39,140*
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/n...rus-map-of-the-us-latest-cases-state-by-state


Yup, NY waited too long to order stay-at-home. Cuomo is reveling in the limelight, but he failed to act at the critical moment. No different than Trump. Thanks to my Governor Newsom for being a leader.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> As drivers we are highly likely to get this virus. What is concerning is that a huge percent of drivers are older retired people who are probably more susceptible. At only 40 though, I'm surprised it killed him. I'm personally still driving, but I'm only 30.
> 
> The remark about drivers not having health insurance coverage seems kind of irrelevant. The hospital did not refuse to treat him. They hooked him up to a ventilator.


He was 49 and had health issues. From what the family says he had a compromised immune system. This is his families gofundme

https://www.gofundme.com/f/support-family-of-coronavirus-victim-covid19/donate/sign-in


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> As drivers we are highly likely to get this virus. What is concerning is that a huge percent of drivers are older retired people who are probably more susceptible. At only 40 though, I'm surprised it killed him. I'm personally still driving, but I'm only 30.
> 
> The remark about drivers not having health insurance coverage seems kind of irrelevant. The hospital did not refuse to treat him. They hooked him up to a ventilator.


Thanks for spreading it around. You're essential.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

EastBayRides said:


> "Guns don't kill people. People with guns kill people."
> 
> I hope you go home and kiss your mom every night after driving.
> 
> ...


 Newsom seemed like he was jumping the gun, but now in hindsight thank God for his foresight, he could see the direction it was trending and he acted very aggressively.
And it looks like not a minute too soon.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Jon77 said:


> Newsom seemed like he was jumping the gun, but now in hindsight thank God for his foresight, he could see the direction it was trending and he acted very aggressively.
> And it looks like not a minute too soon.


I think Newsom waited too long. Bay Area counties led the way. My wife and I are symptom-free after 11 days locked up in the apartment and 14 days since my last X pax. Knock on wood.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> As drivers we are highly likely to get this virus. What is concerning is that a huge percent of drivers are older retired people who are probably more susceptible. At only 40 though, I'm surprised it killed him. I'm personally still driving, but I'm only 30.
> 
> The remark about drivers not having health insurance coverage seems kind of irrelevant. The hospital did not refuse to treat him. They hooked him up to a ventilator.


quality of service in a hospital with out insurance is totally different then having it .
I Have gone with out it and was treated like shit . The stabilized me then sent me home to pass out only to go to a different hospital hours later .
With the insurance i had a actual room with a tv and they ran actual tests to see wtf was going on .They gave me a bunch of medications in a iv and pills to take home and a feel better soon . If you have to go to the hospital with zero insurance god help you


----------



## ShibariLover (Mar 3, 2019)

Bubsie said:


> ""I'm pleased to announce this driver is permanently removed from the platform" Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi said in an email statement. "
> 
> May the driver Rip


The guy dies and Dara says he's permanently removed? What a ******.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> *All Public *transportation needs to be shut down immediately. It's THE #1 reason New York has over half the US cases of COVID-19.


You're probably right that it is the reason NY has more cases...

But people still need to get places.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> You're probably right that it is the reason NY has more cases...
> 
> But people still need to get places.


Cuomo took too long to lock the state down. DeBlasio didn't help encouraging people to go out and continue to party. Biggest problem was while travel inbound from China was restricted we were still getting people flying in from other areas like Italy, UK, France, Germany etc, and not tracking them.


----------



## runneo (Jan 23, 2020)

you didn't know how you got it but you got it


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Bubsie said:


> Cuomo took too long to lock the state down. DeBlasio didn't help encouraging people to go out and continue to party. Biggest problem was while travel inbound from China was restricted we were still getting people flying in from other areas like Italy, UK, France, Germany etc, and not tracking them.


...then allowed NYC residents flee the city and carry the disease everywhere else. That is the greatest failure of the federal government, because one state can't block interstate commerce. Now that it's too late, the federal government is contemplating a quarantine on NYC and NJ...too late...much too late.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> Thankfully Saturday will be 2 weeks since I stopped driving. Posted in other threads, but one of the bars on Main Street, Park City UT the doorman was one of the first to test positive in Utah for COVID-19. That broke on news like that Thursday. I had been driving PC all week, Thursday and Friday evenings. Pickup/Drop off at that bar all week. Summit County (where PC is), is a hotbed of COVID. They just issued shelter in place up there a day or so ago.
> 
> No symptoms or sickness in our house, so we should all be good at least from that first outbreak in Utah. And our county only a few cases so far.
> 
> Plus side, we're like $200 from maxing our Health Insurance for 100% paid for the rest of the year. Hopefully we don't need it....... full time jobs people, all about the benefits! Uber as the side hustle.


Glad to hear you're safe Mark. In hindsight, it looks like this could have been running around during the film festival. Hopefully no one got it up there.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> Glad to hear you're safe Mark. In hindsight, it looks like this could have been running around during the film festival. Hopefully no one got it up there.


Thanks  It's possible it was here during film festival with the amount of people from out of town (8,000 people live in PC, and there are like 80k people that come to the festival?). Summit County has turned into a hot spot given the number of cases and the population up there. And the doorman at The Spur being the first community spread up there, well, that's just bad. Some dude, at the door, checking IDs, I'm sure turned into a super spreader. The time period for the doorman it's possible. Probably though he caught it right after Sundance.

But, it's been 2 weeks since I stopped driving people and I haven't been in Park City or Salt Lake City (county) since then.. So thankfully didn't caught it from driving. Running deliveries now in my local area where it's still low number of cases.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

I can tell you right now if you end up in the ICU with corona and you have no health insurance you are SCREWED. Which is another reason why I feel bad for people who have kids and have to rely on Uber for basic income..


----------

